# Wet Shiny Look



## yumemiru (May 25, 2007)

I just permed my hair rescenty and now i'm looking for a product that will make my hair look like it's wet/shiny the whole day event though it's really dry and i don't want too much product, just a little bit of it. I hate to pile up chemicals on my hair. any brand and specific product you can think of? I know there is a like a billion out there but i don't really have the money to go and try all the different brands. Thanks in advance!


----------



## glamadelic (May 25, 2007)

Loreal's Studio Line has a gel made specifically for Wet-Look styles! I have some, and its works okay, plus its a light-weight formula, so it won't weigh your hair down.

I believe that garnier does, too!

Also, you might want to go look at Sally Beauty supply. They sell a bunch of 'glazes' which are supposed to give you a wet look! (Take a look @ sallybeauty.com : http://www.sallybeauty.com/shop/dept/1320)


----------



## Aprill (May 25, 2007)

You want to get a glosser, like Garnier Shine Spray or Paul Mitchell's serum


----------



## bbprincess2147 (May 25, 2007)

I use John Freida's Frizz Ease Dream Curl


----------



## Kemper (May 26, 2007)

I'm sorry, but to get a truly wet and shiny look, you'll need to put in more work and experimentation than you're after. Its not just a "smidge of product and that's all" thing. It requires work to see what suits your hair, and yes, will probably take quite a bit of product to achieve.

However, if you're simply after a glossy appearance that lasts, try a good, moisturising shampoo/conditioner/treatment combination, a shine/gloss serum or spray, and blow drying with a hairdryer that uses ion technology. Make sure you rinse both shampoo and conditioner properly. Rinsing with cold water also helps achieve a shiny look, as it helps seal the hair cuticle. [NOT completely.]

Once again, I'm afraid the wet look isn't effortless. You probably won't get perfect results on the first try, or with the first product. There are plenty of products out there, and not all of them will be suitable for your needs and hair type, so you'll most likely have to experiment.


----------

